# Insulation Question



## SteveM (May 4, 2014)

I'm buying a house with 30x60 quonset type shop(rounded roof) and wondering how to insulate. Two thirds already has approximately 7 ft walls so I thought I'd extend those the full length and blow in insulation. My question regards the other 7-8 feet? Trusses with batt insulation, some sort of blown foam..............I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## pdentrem (May 4, 2014)

Would spray foam be okay in that space? You will have to cover it against fire under normal conditions. If you put in a ceiling that might be all you would have to do. I believe there is a version that is fire resistant but I am likely wrong. 
Pierre


----------



## Brain Coral (May 4, 2014)

Hello Steve,

I am assuming that when you are saying that 2/3'ds of the length of 60' have 7' high walls along the outside ? ... and you want to continue these walls the rest of the way... ?

I think that I see your dilemma.... You'd have to move the walls in from the edge and make them higher,  in order to gain some ceiling height. 7 feet wouldn't be very useful. You might go from 30' wide to 25' or less in order to achieve a good ceiling height, and then use trusses to span the walls and insulate with blown-in and gyproc. There is a bat insulation made for quanset huts that is wrapped in poly, but the poly isn't fireproof, nor ( as another member pointed out) would spray foam. I built a large quanset hut for a client a couple of years ago.... he didn't insulate his and when it was cold and rainy out, it dripped condensation almost as bad as it was raining...

Maybe give us more info as to what you want to achieve...

Brian


----------



## pdentrem (May 4, 2014)

There is a new product available for insulating roofs. It is a spray foam that actually goes on the exterior. It skins over after about an hour. Makes the foam weather proof. It comes from the states. A guy I know, told me about it but I have no more info.
I did find reference to spray roofs that use a top coat the protect the foam from the sun. Fairly common in industrial and commercial applications.
Pierre


----------



## SteveM (May 5, 2014)

You're right Brian. I'd really like to have 9 or 10 ft ceilings in case I want a jib crane eventually. Considered a riser truss sitting on top of the 7 ft wall which would angle up and in 24-30 inches before going across. For the desired height? I will eventually use this for my shop and would like some degree of climate control for our 105 deg daysAnd thanks for all the replies. Fortunately I have time to sort this out and will have the modifications complete BEFORE I move any equipment.


----------

